# Brewing Co. promotion



## Tincanfireman (Oct 20, 2006)

Even though I don't drink, I thought y'all might be interested in this one.  A local microbrewery has contacted our department and the departments in the area regarding a promotion to get their new brand names out on the street by sending out coupons for free 4-bottle sample cases. Click the link to find out more.

http://www.fundmental.com/mail/freebeer.html


----------



## Jon (Oct 20, 2006)

Its' blocked at work :sad:


----------



## fyrdog (Oct 20, 2006)

I hit the jackpot. I was 10,000 visitor they are sending me a 24 pack!:beerchug:


----------



## joemt (Oct 21, 2006)

I didn't get free beer but they're sending me a free t-shirt and beach towel... 

Jo


----------

